# Smashed tank???



## Callum_c94 (Dec 9, 2010)

ok so i ordered a aqua one ar380 and the woman who sent it off ebay forgot to write fragile on it, so when it arrived it was smashed and basicly shes refund ten pound out of thirty because ebay sided with her.

anyway only the front is smashed so the idea is to replace the glass with acrylic, so i need to take the framing off the tank but it is well stuck with silcone or aquaseal im not sure any ideas how to take the frame off? 


Thanks in advance. :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## Crackbaby84 (Feb 8, 2011)

us a a razor blade to cut the silicone. Then you can use it to trim back Excess so the new acrylic will fit correctly.


----------



## Callum_c94 (Dec 9, 2010)

thanks


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

thats a total bummer, i'm sorry to hear that 

best best is to take a razorblade to the sucker and remove the broken piece.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Ebay sided with her? Yow! Never buy an aquarium off of Ebay, I guess. Yeah, you don't want to take the frame off, take the glass that is broken out of the frame by cutting the silicone seal, then observe how the other pieces are attached to the frame - are they pushed against the frame with silicone inside and then the extra silicone is smoothed? are they up against each other (the panes) and the silicone is almost entirely inside the tank? Try to replicate the method that was originally used to build the tank so that your new pane matches the others.


----------



## RealityGone (Oct 18, 2010)

I replaced the bottom pane of a 48 gallon tank. Unfortunately everyone's advice is right. The best way to remove the broken piece is with a razorblade and elbow grease. Make sure to remove all of the old silicon and be sure to use an aquarium grade silicon sealant. Anything with mold or mildew protection will only turn your new aquarium into a death chamber.

You can check out the post I made here about doing the fix. It was for a freshwater tank, I'm not sure if there is any difference.

Our tank has been running for awhile now. I hope you have good luck on your repairs.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Duct tape is your friend to hold glass in place while the silicon dries.


----------



## RealityGone (Oct 18, 2010)

duct tape residue sounds awfully annoying luckily our tank wasn't so big that a few pieces of masking tape couldn't handle it (quite a few, i guess )


----------

